# help!!!! m3 hedlight conversion



## afraser5986 (Dec 6, 2006)

can anyone please help me. i need to know how to do a m3(e36)bmw headlight conversion on my 94 max. please !!!!


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

google "3rd gen maxima headlight conversion" 

you should find craig brace's site.

Also you can go to ebay and find brackets for the conversion. generally they run about $100. Thye will save you some work


----------

